# Vibration/Noise at certain speed



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

From 55mph to 63 mph, an odd vibration/buzzing noise, which sounds a bit like tire noise, builds up slowly starting at 55mph, increases in pitch, then fades completely away by 63 mph. It doesn't matter what gear I am in, though its most noticeable in 6th because the engine sound is quietest. It also happens just coasting in neutral...

Any ideas??

2012 Cruze 2LT


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

How many miles are on the car and when did you last rotate and balance the tires?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a similar issue, sounds like it is coming from the right front. My dealer replaced the right front hub (wheel bearing), but the noise is still there. My noise comes and goes, it isn't constant. I am leaning toward a bad idler pulley bearing or A/C compressor (I also have some wear on the center of the serpentine belt, on the flat side). I have not had a chance to bring it back to the dealer, since everytime I bring it in they want to keep it for the entire day, what a pain.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

cashmoves, sure sounds like a tire issue if it is contant from 55mph - 63mph and then goes away. Take a look at your tires, any odd/uneven wear? The tread should be wearing nice and even accross the entire width of the tire.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cashmoves said:


> From 55mph to 63 mph, an odd vibration/buzzing noise, which sounds a bit like tire noise, builds up slowly starting at 55mph, increases in pitch, then fades completely away by 63 mph. It doesn't matter what gear I am in, though its most noticeable in 6th because the engine sound is quietest. It also happens just coasting in neutral...
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> 2012 Cruze 2LT


Take it to gm tell them you want all four roadforced.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Take it to gm tell them you want all four roadforced.


What is "roadforced"? I've never heard this term before. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> What is "roadforced"? I've never heard this term before. Thanks.


It is a specific make and type of tire/wheel balancer. Very good with big, wide, ultra low profile setups.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Also it shows the rim runout and let you match the high Sid with the low side also have the rebalance all four.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

i appreciate all the responses. i just had a new tire and rim put on the car a month or two ago, and they supposedly balanced everything... apparently not. my car only has 6000 miles on it. i guess ill bring it in to the shop and mention the word 'roadforced' and see what they say... ugh, i HATE bringing a new car to the dealership... they consider it as part of the previous 'balancing' if that is the issue.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cashmoves said:


> i appreciate all the responses. i just had a new tire and rim put on the car a month or two ago, and they supposedly balanced everything... apparently not. my car only has 6000 miles on it. i guess ill bring it in to the shop and mention the word 'roadforced' and see what they say... ugh, i HATE bringing a new car to the dealership... they consider it as part of the previous 'balancing' if that is the issue.


Well hope you get it fixed I checked my balance and they were all off from factory I rotate my tires every oil change. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Why was the wheel and tire replaced?


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

hit something on the interstate, no idea what it was might have even been a pothole. it was on an area going uphill, and then down and around a curve, and just happened to be in the shade under an overhang... i was looking to change lanes, and then BANG. it upset the car so badly i thought i had somehow veered off the road and hit the cement divider... ruined the tire and bent the wheel. they said the alignment was knocked out obviously, but i assumed they had fixed it....

other than that, i absolutely LOVE this car. had a rental (2012 camry) for week for an unrelated accident (someone backed into my car in the parking lot while i was at the gym) and i realized how much i loved my car driving that thing for a week... ugh, i cant believe all this happened to a new car!

black, 2LT, 6speed, nav, brick leather.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd say it's a balancing issue. I had to replace a tire once from a highway pothole hit that ripped the sidewall out. The tire shop balanced it twice and it still vibrated above 55 mph. I took it back a third time and the manager did it. He discovered his prime balancing machine had a problem. The backup balancer hit it perfectly. He was a pretty good guy. Going into the third try, he said he'd pay for a competitor to do it if he couldn't.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

It is either balancing or bearing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cashmoves said:


> From 55mph to 63 mph, an odd vibration/buzzing noise, which sounds a bit like tire noise, builds up slowly starting at 55mph, increases in pitch, then fades completely away by 63 mph. It doesn't matter what gear I am in, though its most noticeable in 6th because the engine sound is quietest. It also happens just coasting in neutral...
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> 2012 Cruze 2LT




cashmoves,
It sounds like you have some good advise here. I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have a similar issue, sounds like it is coming from the right front. My dealer replaced the right front hub (wheel bearing), but the noise is still there. My noise comes and goes, it isn't constant. I am leaning toward a bad idler pulley bearing or A/C compressor (I also have some wear on the center of the serpentine belt, on the flat side). I have not had a chance to bring it back to the dealer, since everytime I bring it in they want to keep it for the entire day, what a pain.



ChuzCruze,
I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this as soon as possible. Please keep me posted on this situation. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

You ever figure this out? I have 22,000 on my 2012 cruze I bought just 11 months ago and its doing the identical thing. My girlfriend hears it, my brother hears it, all my coworkers that have ridden in my car hear it, and of course I hear it. I took it to my crappy dealer and they said "We let two techs drive it, nobody hears it. Have a good day".. so annoyed!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt, 
We're sorry that the dealership techs weren't able to hear the noise - it may be worthwhile to ride along with them to point it out if you didn't do that already. Let us know if we can check anything further for you!

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

arcticcatmatt said:


> You ever figure this out? I have 22,000 on my 2012 cruze I bought just 11 months ago and its doing the identical thing. My girlfriend hears it, my brother hears it, all my coworkers that have ridden in my car hear it, and of course I hear it. I took it to my crappy dealer and they said "We let two techs drive it, nobody hears it. Have a good day".. so annoyed!!


I had a dealership do the same thing to me one time. I had the service adviser ride with me and he heard the problem before we even left the parking lot. He had me drive around the block so he could identify which wheel the noise was coming from. Bad bearings. The techs hear so much noise during the day that they either get desensitized to noises that are common in the work bays or they start to get hearing loss at certain frequencies.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well a wheel bearing will get louder the faster you drive the car is it like a humming noise or grinding noise.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> It is a specific make and type of tire/wheel balancer. Very good with big, wide, ultra low profile setups.


I k ow tjis post is old but whay roadforce is it measures how out of round a tire is not a specific balancer I use a hunter balancer the best on thw market. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Natek (Feb 28, 2020)

cashmoves said:


> From 55mph to 63 mph, an odd vibration/buzzing noise, which sounds a bit like tire noise, builds up slowly starting at 55mph, increases in pitch, then fades completely away by 63 mph. It doesn't matter what gear I am in, though its most noticeable in 6th because the engine sound is quietest. It also happens just coasting in neutral...
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> 2012 Cruze 2LT


I have the same problem but at different speeds. Mine is from 30-35ish mph. Sounds like a slight vibration coming from the front drivers side wheel well. I’m in for a oil change and tire rotation today, so I’m going to see if the tire rotation changes anything.


----------



## martinoermando (May 13, 2020)

cashmoves said:


> From 55mph to 63 mph, an odd vibration/buzzing noise, which sounds a bit like tire noise, builds up slowly starting at 55mph, increases in pitch, then fades completely away by 63 mph. It doesn't matter what gear I am in, though its most noticeable in 6th because the engine sound Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin is quietest. It also happens just coasting in neutral...
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> 2012 Cruze 2LT


if it is contant from 55mph - 63mph and then goes away. Take a look at your tires, any odd/uneven wear?


----------

